# Guineas and Chickens



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello! 
I have three guineas being gifted to me by a friend. 
I have 12 chickens (11 hens and 1 rooster + 16 more not yet introduced to the flock). I will most likely get either one female guinea and two males or two females and one male (they only have two females). 
First off, I’ve seen people trim guinea fowl wings, just want to confirm that’s ok? I have the chickens in a fenced off area and wouldn’t want the guineas escaping. 
Second, how does one introduce adult guineas and adult chickens? I don’t want any dead birds. I don’t have another place to put them. 
Any other tips would be great! I’ve never had guineas before but am hoping to incubate some eggs! So exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never owned Guineas but good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Guineas can be very flighty and hard to keep home. We rescued 5 from a place where someone was shooting them. They were grown birds. We penned them up for a week or so before setting them free. We didn't trim wings, but that might help? We free range our along with chickens and never have an issue. They tend to stick to themselves. They are horrible moms. We steal babies as they hatched and raised them. We have several in a pen now growing up big.
Good luck


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Guineas can be very flighty and hard to keep home. We rescued 5 from a place where someone was shooting them. They were grown birds. We penned them up for a week or so before setting them free. We didn't trim wings, but that might help? We free range our along with chickens and never have an issue. They tend to stick to themselves. They are horrible moms. We steal babies as they hatched and raised them. We have several in a pen now growing up big.
> Good luck


I ended up putting them with some 1 month old ducks and chicks. They were being raised with turkeys and chicks and are still young so they are getting along fine now! We trimmed their wings and they haven't been able to escape. You think we can introduce them to the flock just like we would with the chicks?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome! Yes they should be fine to introduce same time as the other..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

